# First pipe and confused



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I just received my first pipe today. Is a Savinelli Oscar 606k Billiard.
I knew about the balsa system and the converter before ordering it and thought it would be simple to figure out but I can't. I went on Savinelli's website and was looking at the pics and cant figure out how to use either the balsa or converter. The wood or converter fit loosely in the shank but can't put the stem on because it's too long. The wood and the converter both don't fit in anyway into the stem of the pipe either. Neither were in the pipe when i received it and the stem fits tightly into the shank without these pieces but Savinelli's website says not to smoke the pipe without one or the other being in place.
I am DYING to smoke this damn thing but I want to do everything right so im going to resist until I can get an answer. I called the dealer where I ordered from but I still don't see how this works. Can someone please help me out?

Also about cleaning, after every smoke, you use just the pipe cleaners and maybe a few q-tips right? When does cleaning with alcohol come into play and even with salt?

Thanks in advance,
-Anthony


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

can't you leave the balsa out? you want that taste and aroma right, not leave it in the balsa...?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I leave the filters & the adapter out of my Sav's. You can smoke it with the filter, but I've found little difference either way. The balsa fits pretty tight sometimes & can restrict the draw, probably why it's so hard for you to get it in there. They say the adapter is needed but I never use them :dunno:

I just run a pipe cleaner or two through my pipes after each bowl. I only do salt & alcohol when they start tasting "skunky" or when I buy an estate pipe.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

It's pretty straight forward assuming it's all made right and within tolerance. You put either the converter or the filter in the stem and then put the the stem in/on the pipe as you would any other. I've never heard of a filterless pipe being shipped with filter stem or vice versa but I guess anything is possible.

Will the converter and/or filter go in both halves seperately? Meaning is it a length of the filter/converter issue like maybe the relief in the pipe or stem is not deep enough? How much does it lack of meeting up when you try and put the two together?


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I don't want the balsa in at all but I would like the converter in but can't seem to figure out how to use either.

Wouldn't the alcohol and salt mess up the cake?


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive been told that you dont need either one. Ive been smoking mine with the balsa, as it absorbs liquid pretty good. Doesnt seem to effect the flavor, but Im almost out of balsa filters and I dont think Im going to buy more. The balsa is sometimes a little big for the stem, but if you squeeze the corners down a little, it will slide in about 2/3's of the way. Then put the stem back on the bowl.


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

ultramag said:


> It's pretty straight forward assuming it's all made right and within tolerance. You put either the converter or the filter in the stem and then put the the stem in/on the pipe as you would any other.


Thats the problem, it doesn't fit into the stem


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I stopped using my filters and started using the adaptor... then after a while I stopped using both because the adaptor gets in the way when I try to clean the pipe. So it wont harm it to use nothing. Im on my porch with a stogie but when it's done I will grab my sav and post a few pics that might help you out. I know when I was using my filters the stem would shave a little off when I slid the filter in. The filters were always a hair to big.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm beginning to feel that you had some extra stuff included with the pipe. Is this a used or "estate" pipe?

It should be evident how the balsa or converter should fit into the stem, if the plastic converter can't be manually twisted into the stem, then your pipe wasn't meant to use a filter.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

AnthonySzum said:


> Well I don't want the balsa in at all but I would like the converter in but can't seem to figure out how to use either.


The converter is nice to have IMO, especially for a new smoker. If there's nothing in that big empty pocket made for a filter it can be a pain to snake a cleaner down into the bowl. If you get a little gurgle going that is not a good thing. The reservoir also creates a hiding place for gunk to accumulate. It's not 100% necessary by any means, but I'd want it in there. Besides, it sounds like this is a new pipe and it should just be made right if it's not.


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe these pics will help . This of the converter. It's the same problem at the balsa


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

AnthonySzum said:


> Thats the problem, it doesn't fit into the stem


The filters usually shave a bit off at least one side of the triangle if IIRC, but the converter should just fit.

I'm with CWL here I think. New, estate, and if estate where from?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is a picture of one of my Savs with a filter. This is how the filter should fit in the pipe. The adaptor should fit in exactly the same way (sorry, I don't use the adaptors and can't locate one at the moment to photograph).



















The Oscar comes as both a 6mm filter and as a non-filter pipe. The filter pipes usually have black stems, the non filter pipes cream colored stems. See this page:

Oscar

If you have a convertable version and the filter won' fit as shown then there is a problem. If the pipe is new I would return it and ask for another. If it is an estate it may just need to be cleaned.

Edit: I just saw your latest post. Looks like that's a non-filter, non-convertable Oscar. Not sure why they shipped it with a filter and converter. Smoke and enjoy!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

That's not a filter pipe.

On edit: A picture truly is worth a thousand words sometimes. Out of curiousity, where was pipe and filter combo purchased from???


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

It's a brand new pipe


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I did a quick search and found a oscar dry 606 ks bent billiard os this what you have? If not it should be similar. It and all the other pscars on 4noggins all say they take the filter.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice pipe (that's no doubt a non-filter). Light it up and enjoy!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> I did a quick search and found a oscar dry 606 ks bent billiard os this what you have? If not it should be similar. It and all the other pscars on 4noggins all say they take the filter.


Check out the link in my previous post. Some Oscars do come as non-filter pipes and it looks like that's what he received.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I was posting and didn't see your pcs...


You don't have a filter pipe. So toss the adaptor and filters aside and just smoke that pipe like it is. Lol


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> I was posting and didn't see your pcs...


Lots of overlapping posts here! Are we a helpful bunch or what!  Man, the Internet is great. Within a few minutes he has an answer to his question from people all over the US and from as far away as Portugal! And I think to myself...what a wonderful world.


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

The first pics never sent. Here they are


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

As the others have stated. Definitely a non-filter Oscar. If you don't want to use the filter anyway you are in luck. You don't need to use (or clean) an adapter and you don't need to clean the larger chamber in the stem.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Lots of overlapping posts here! Are we a helpful bunch or what!  Man, the Internet is great. Within a few minutes he has an answer to his question from people all over the US and from as far away as Portugal! And I think to myself...what a wonderful world.


Lol. So true. Its cause we understand his urge to smoke that thing, and assume little patience. Haha.

Smoke it! Smoke it! Smoke it!


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> As the others have stated. Definitely a non-filter Oscar. If you don't want to use the filter anyway you are in luck. You don't need to use (or clean) an adapter and you don't need to clean the larger chamber in the stem.


What makes a pipe accept the filter? The stem it uses? If so, could it be they sell a pipe that's meant to have a non lucite stem and swapped it with a lucite one?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> Lots of overlapping posts here! Are we a helpful bunch or what!  Man, the Internet is great. Within a few minutes he has an answer to his question from people all over the US and from as far away as Portugal! And I think to myself...what a wonderful world.


No kidding. Fourty some minutes and two pages later in the middle of the afternoon on weekday, problem solved!!! :rofl:



AnthonySzum said:


> The first pics never sent. Here they are


We got 'em. Just put that stem on there and enjoy. Like indigosmoke, I know they make that pipe without a filter for sure.....because I have one. :tu


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

AnthonySzum said:


> What makes a pipe accept the filter? The stem it uses? If so, could it be they sell a pipe that's meant to have a non lucite stem and swapped it with a lucite one?


No, I don't think so. The Oscar is made both ways (as some don't like the convertable filter system). Check out this link:

Oscar


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

AnthonySzum said:


> What makes a pipe accept the filter? The stem it uses? If so, could it be they sell a pipe that's meant to have a non lucite stem and swapped it with a lucite one?


The stem for sure is made different for the balsa filter system. I'm not sure if the stummels are interchangeable or not within the Savinelli line. I'd almost bet that they are. It would be an easy enough feat to accomplish engineering and manufacturing wise anyway.


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh for crying out loud! They had the wrong info on the page. The oscars they sell can't use the filter. I could have been enjoying this thing instead of bothering you guys because of their mistake!

Well, im gonna test this thing out. Thanks VERY much for all your help guys and for the quick responses.

Thanks again!
-Anthony


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ultramag said:


> The stem for sure is made different for the balsa filter system. I'm not sure if the stummels are interchangeable or not within the Savinelli line. I'd almost bet that they are. It would be an easy enough feat to accomplish engineering and manufacturing wise anyway.


Now that I can see his pics enlarged I would say you are correct, that the stummels are interchangable. I appears that they have cut the tenon to be a the same size as the tenon on a filter pipe for most of it's length (with a step down in size at the very end) but only drilled a standard sized hole through the stem.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

AnthonySzum said:


> Oh for crying out loud! They had the wrong info on the page. The oscars they sell can't use the filter. I could have been enjoying this thing instead of bothering you guys because of their mistake!
> 
> Well, im gonna test this thing out. Thanks VERY much for all your help guys and for the quick responses.
> 
> ...


You're not bothering us. We're here to help. Welcome aboard! Let us know how she smokes.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> You're not bothering us. We're here to help. Welcome aboard! Let us know how she smokes.


Ditto! +1


----------

